# i just wanted to be sure on what this fish is...



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

He is 5" and very aggressive for a serra at this size... !!!

if anyone can help... please post...!!!


----------



## Ms Cichlid (Sep 3, 2004)

This is serygo.....
It kinda looks like a brandtii, but if its not a brandtii I am not sure.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I think frank said a branditi is the only piranha which has the top fin and bottom fin meet up at a center point. so my guess is a branditi


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

agreed.







PS: Just behind the center point of the top fin, its the only species thus far with that unique feature.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

sweet...























thanks guys!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

branditi


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

whoa.... a little late now man... that fish is sollld


----------

